# sám od sebe



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
viděla, že plynový sporák hoří sám od sebe. Co to znamená? Asi že nikoho ho zapnul?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

"(Začít) hořet sám od sebe" normálně znamená samovznícení, třeba u vyschlého lesa nebo zapařeného sena. U plynového sporáku je to těžko představitelné. Ledaže by někdo nedotáhl kohoutek a ta elektrická jiskra, která se používá na zapálení ohně, by samovolně vyskočila.


----------



## .Lola.

Možná by to tady mohlo znamenat, že ten sporák hořel a nikdo u něj nebyl nebo že ta dívka neviděla nikoho ten sporák zapalovat. Jen odhaduju.

Každopádně to zní dost zvláštně a v tomhle smyslu se to běžně nepoužívá.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo děkuju. To je možné, protože se tam u toho doma staly divné věci.


----------



## .Lola.

Aha, tak jestli tam straší, sporák klidně může hořet sám od sebe (=hořet i když ho lidská ruka nezapalovala).


----------

